# Can Fury in The Avengers be compared in certian ways to Gandalf?



## Mithrandir-Olor (May 6, 2012)

In the sense of being the person who manipulating things to position the Heroes to defeat the threat.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 6, 2012)

A. I need to find a baby sitter so I can start seeing movies in theater again
B. Gandalf as the experienced, mysterious adviser/mentor/guardian is definitely an archetypal character and you can find parallels to him in most genre fiction.


----------



## Troll (May 6, 2012)

I don't think there's a particularly good analogy to be made for Fury in the legendarium, but if I had to pick someone I'd probably go with Elrond over Gandalf. Fury puts the Avengers together and gives them their mission, but doesn't personally get involved in the fighting (to the extent of the actual Avengers).


----------

